# Hà Giang, Những Mùa Hoa Bỏ Lại Ven Đường!



## hoatuoidanang (16 Tháng mười 2015)

*Tháng 10, bầu trời Hà Giang sau những cơn mưa chuyển mùa rực rỡ dưới nắng thu vàng. Trời trong xanh, gió mát, lúa đã vàng trên những cánh đồng, ngô đến mùa thu hoạch đầy bồ, tam giác mạch nở rộ tím biếc và cúc dại ngập tràn trên những triền núi đá.
*
Cùng *Hoa Tươi Quảng Nam* xin du lịch một chuyến về với vùng đất đỉnh đầu tổ quốc *Hà Giang, những mùa hoa bỏ lại ven đường!* nhé

Hà Giang của những ngày thời tiết và cảnh sắc đẹp nhất trong năm. Từ Quản Bạ đến Phó Bảng, từ Mèo Vạc đến Đồng Văn…đâu đâu cũng vàng ươm một màu nắng. Nắng thu hanh hao trên những con đường chạy xuyên qua những dãy núi đá dọc ngang, nhảy nhót trên những phiến lá ngô đã chuyển màu khô cháy, trên những phiến đá tai mèo sắc lạnh một màu đen nhóng nhánh. Trên con đường quen thuộc ấy, đã bắt gặp những đoàn xe chạy lên nơi này, khắc khoải tìm về những mùa hoa rực rỡ.

http://1.bp.************/-CGwPDTqRVa4/Vh9cX6zQj4I/AAAAAAAALyw/N_XmXDUAKdo/s1600/ha-giang-mua-hoa-nho-1.jpg

Đi qua Yên Minh, nắng nhảy múa trên những cành thông rì rào. Mùi thơm của nhựa thông lẫn với mùi sương lành lạnh lẩn khuất đâu đó, khiến ta liên tưởng đến một Đà Lạt nơi miền đá núi. Rồi những triền núi hiện ra nơi cuối con đường, qua những khúc quanh trên con đường nhỏ. Bất chợt thấy rung rinh bên triền đá chênh vênh, những đóa hoa cúc dại vàng xinh xắn.

http://2.bp.************/-oMc9xmTo3dI/Vh9cXwQrC2I/AAAAAAAALy0/cc-XFAKeTcI/s1600/ha-giang-mua-hoa-nho-2.jpg

Loài hoa dại kiêu hãnh, giữa núi đá, giữa nắng gió mưa xa, cứ rực lên một màu da cam óng ả. Giữa màu đen của núi đá, màu xanh của trời, màu vàng của nắng là hoa. Cúc dại nở khắp nơi trên miền thung lũng này, nở trên những phiến đá tai mèo, nở khắp những triền dốc, nở cả trên những hàng rào đá quanh nhà, quanh chuồng bò chuồng trâu. Chẳng biết từ lúc nào, loài hoa dại ấy trở thành hoa của mùa thu, nở rộ, tô điểm cho Hà Giang thêm sắc màu mỗi độ thu về.

http://1.bp.************/-XQCvt53D5YA/Vh9cX1XV1II/AAAAAAAALys/uA98z2rd6pY/s1600/ha-giang-mua-hoa-nho-3.jpg

Cùng với cúc dại là tam giác mạch mỏng manh khoe sắc tím hồng. Dù đã có rất nhiều nơi trồng tam giác mạch, nhưng Sủng Là vẫn là điểm đến đẹp nhất trên đường đi. Có lẽ bởi cảm giác thân quen từ vài năm nay của người đi, cũng có lẽ bởi khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp của thung lũng này khi nhìn từ trên cao xuống. Con đường cong cong, những hàng sa mộc lực lưỡng như người bảo vệ khổng lồ sừng sững bảo vệ cho Sủng Là, những ngôi nhà thâm thấp rêu phong, hàng rào đá bao quanh và hoa tam giác mạch nở rộ trên khắp những thửa ruộng ven đường. Tam giác mạch mảnh mai màu tím hồng phơn phớt, dịu dàng trong ánh nắng sớm mai.

http://1.bp.************/-PkPxZEXrrrc/Vh9cYsf-D0I/AAAAAAAALy4/-sCKdRPvDiw/s1600/ha-giang-mua-hoa-nho-4.jpg

Sau mùa lúa nương thu hoạch, người dân ở đây bắt đầu gieo hạt tam giác mạch, đến cuối tháng 11, đầu tháng 12 thì bắt đầu thu hoạch. Thân tam giác mạch khi còn non có thể dùng để luộc ăn như rau. Kết quả và thành hạt, khi thu hoạch có thể xay tam giác mạch thành bột làm lương thực, hoặc nấu với ngô tạo nên một thứ rượu có hương vị đặc biệt. Tam giác mạch là loài nông sản vừa mang đến vẻ đẹp cho vùng núi đá vừa mang đến nguồn thực phẩm cho bà con trong những ngày đói rét.

http://4.bp.************/-NBcbow-AxIY/Vh9cYnzJHhI/AAAAAAAALy8/KBHY-Z5-G-w/s1600/ha-giang-mua-hoa-nho-5.jpg
Lẩn khuất sau những gờ đá núi sắc lạnh là muôn loài hoa dại khoe sắc khiến Hà Giang tựa một vườn hoa muôn màu trong nắng thu vàng. Là thung lũng hoa hồng trên Phó Bảng, là hoa tam giác mạch ở Sủng Là, hoa cúc dại trên những triền dốc Lũng Cú hay những bông hoa bồ công anh rung rinh trong nắng…Tất cả mang đến cho Hà Giang một mùa *hoa* tuyệt đẹp trong mùa thu sang.

*Theo hoatuoiquangnam.com*


----------

